# Necesito reemplazo para MOSFET



## juani2312 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hola a todos. 

Estoy armando un controlador RGB para leds de alta potencia. El circuito lo saque de una pagina web de proyectos con pics, y utiliza un MOSFET para la salida de cada color.

El mosfet recomendado es el STP36NF06. Yo ya huelo que no lo voy a conseguir o si lo hago va a ser muy caro.

En la pagina dice que este tipo de mosfet son dispositivos de nivel logico y estan especificados para operar con una baja gate de voltaje. Ademas dice que puedo usar Mosfets de canal N estandar,  siempre y cuando puedan manejar la corriente (no mas de 2 o 3A)

Les agradeceria que me nombren algun mosfet equivalente que pueda usar y que sea facil de conseguir...

Desde ya, Muchas Gracias...

Datasheet del STP36NF06: http://www.datasheetpro.com/1551968_download_STP36NF06_datasheet.html


----------



## octavio2 (Sep 27, 2010)

En electronica todo es dificil de conseguir   Porque no miras en algun catalogo como el de farnell
te apuntas unos cuantos y luego en la tienda preguntas si tienen alguno.
Para lo que tu quieres vale casi cualquier mosfet de baja tension . Y si necesitas mas potencia puedes poner varios en paralelo.


----------



## juani2312 (Sep 28, 2010)

Gracias! Elegi el IRF830 y funciona bien para lo que necesito...

Saludos!


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 28, 2010)

PUes yo he usado el irl510 para cuando quiero mover motores con un pic y no hay problema y cuestan bastante baratos


----------



## asyncronick (Dic 2, 2010)

estimado juani2312, estoy buscando lo mismo que vos y creo que vimos el mismo proyecto es de la pagina picproject? quisiera saber si funciono ese mosfet y como quedo tu circuito? graciass


----------



## juani2312 (Dic 5, 2010)

Hola asyncronick, disculpa la demora, no pude responder antes...

Asi es, el circuito controlador Mosfet RGB es el  de picprojects. 
En cuanto al transistor, fui decidido a comprar IRL510 que me habian sugerido, pero no lo tenian. Entonces el comerciante me recomendo el IRF 830, lo compre y la verdad que funciona de 10!

No tuve ningun problema, aca subo algunas fotos de los resultados...
Las fotos son capturas instantaneas obviamente, el cambio de colores es a traves de un fundido, y  ademas existen unas 27 secuencias diferentes... 
No tengo fotos del circuito, esta encapsulado en una caja para exteriores, otro dia la abro y saco un par de fotos...

Espero que te sirva...
Saludos!


----------



## mauu (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola, muy bueno como te quedo juani2312. Yo tambien estoy con ese proyecto y le estaba buscando reemplazo al transistor. Que tipo de led le pusiste, algo se ve en la foto pero que nombre tienen?? Muchas gracias.


----------

